
Tesla built its own chip to replace Nvidia - avaku
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-04-22/musk-boasts-tesla-built-best-chip-in-the-world-drops-nvidia
======
NotPaidToPost
That's interesting for the future of the car industry.

How important is self-driving capability going to be? Can a car manufacturer
afford not to control this technology within their vehicles?

In the cellular telecoms space we've seen that Qualcomm wields huge power
because they pretty much control the supply of cellular chipsets.

Depending on how important self-driving becomes we might see the same
happening in the car industry. Clearly that's something car manufacturers
should watch very closely.

------
didnt1able
Nvidia must be scared about this. Losing a big client like Tesla for ASIICs
could hurt bad. This on top of the crypto-crash must have NV shaking.

~~~
avaku
Interestingly, after the announcement, Tesla shares were down ~4% and Nvidia
shares up ~2%...

~~~
DeonPenny
Tesla shares are always down when news comes out. Basically no matter what.

